# Admirals (One Piece) vs. The Hulk



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2010)

616.

How long can the admirals last against the Hulk?

They are intangible for the first hour of the fight. After that, they are tangible.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 2, 2010)

They last the hour (AtleastKizaru does) then get stomped.

I heard 616 Hulk > One piece....don't know if true.


----------



## keikokusama (Apr 2, 2010)

Kuya said:


> 616.
> 
> How long can the admirals last against the Hulk?
> 
> They are intangible for the first hour of the fight. After that, they are tangible.



Wrong Threads.
One admirals, tangible or not is enough to handle the hulk, kizaru/akainu/aokiji with their respectives feats Done


----------



## Muah (Apr 2, 2010)

Aokiji freezes him and akainu burns the remains; Kizaru goes The Huuuuuuuuuuuullk.


----------



## RikodouGai (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure after that first hour the Admirals get stomped.


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 2, 2010)

keikokusama said:


> Wrong Threads.
> One admirals, tangible or not is enough to handle the hulk, kizaru/akainu/aokiji with their respectives feats Done



lolno



Muah said:


> Aokiji freezes him and akainu burns the remains; Kizaru goes The Huuuuuuuuuuuullk.



Once again no.

They are beaten by Hulk, who has survived a ground zero nuclear detonation, endured re-entry, can crush planet-sized objects with physical strength and has hypersonic-reaction speeds.


----------



## Diskyr (Apr 2, 2010)

Hahahaha, Anime fanboys think Admirals can kill the Hulk


----------



## FanB0y (Apr 2, 2010)

Muah said:


> Aokiji freezes him and akainu burns the remains; Kizaru goes The Huuuuuuuuuuuullk.



Then Hulk regenerates, only he's more pissed than before, and smashes the admirals.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 2, 2010)

The Hulk can grab energy as though it were matter. He punches all three Admirals once and they all die.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 2, 2010)

> Aokiji freezes him


Hulks anger would probably just break Aokiji's ice if he tries to freeze him. 

Aokiji: oh snap, anger cannot be frozen it seems.

As I recall, at the end of WWH, he was soooo pissed off that the Earth was shaking and would have been destroyed.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 2, 2010)

Hulk has survived absolute zero before IIRC.

Also he can hit intangibles.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 2, 2010)

Hulk punches them.


----------



## Dynamic (Apr 2, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Hulk has survived absolute zero before IIRC.
> 
> Also he can hit intangibles.



Well then, the admirals are boned.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 2, 2010)

Kuya said:


> 616.
> 
> How long can the admirals last against the Hulk?
> 
> They are intangible for the first hour of the fight. After that, they are tangible.



Hulk can Moon bust, has Planet level durability and has consistently shown to hurt intangibles.

Then again current Hulk is stuck as Banner or so I heard...

Though that may be worse as this dude is almost Reed Richards level in intelligence.


----------



## Elite Ace (Apr 2, 2010)

Although it has been already said, he can hit energy as it were matter. So them being Logias don't change anything.

Hulk will one shot them, I don't think they can tank mountain busters...
Then Hulk proceeds to rapestomp the entire OPverse.

IIRC, The Thing gave Whitebeard a decent fight or even won, don't remember


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> The Hulk can grab energy as though it were matter. He punches all three Admirals once and they all die.


Ok, what?   Also, BULLSHIT much?  Explain how a guy who just regens and gets stronger develops the ability to grab and hold onto non-solid objects.  THIS is why people hate on western comics.  No special trick, just 'Me strong enough to hold a cup of water...without a cup....with my hand above the water.'  Yeah....that's kind of bullshit.


----------



## enzymeii (Apr 2, 2010)

Banner thunderclaps and scatters them farther than they can recompose.

Or he throws them into orbit.

Really, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 2, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Ok, what?   Also, BULLSHIT much?  Explain how a guy who just regens and gets stronger develops the ability to grab and hold onto non-solid objects.  THIS is why people hate on western comics.  No special trick, just 'Me strong enough to hold a cup of water...without a cup....with my hand above the water.'  Yeah....that's kind of bullshit.



His powers basically warp reality as he gets stronger.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 2, 2010)

Which is kinda ridiculous actually


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 2, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Ok, what?   Also, BULLSHIT much?  Explain how a guy who just regens and gets stronger develops the ability to grab and hold onto non-solid objects.  THIS is why people hate on western comics.  No special trick, just 'Me strong enough to hold a cup of water...without a cup....with my hand above the water.'  Yeah....that's kind of bullshit.


I need a much bigger .


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 2, 2010)

Agmaster why u mad


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 2, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> Agmaster why u mad



Because he's butthurt that OP loses.

As if fictional character powersets ever make perfect sense.

The Hulk's powers are partially physical and partially mental, as they are governed by his many alternate personalities/mental states. There are quite a few magical aspects to his powerset (such as always being connected to the place the gamma bomb first went off, being able to sense Doctor Strange in astral form, etc.)


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeup.

I guess the next thing Agmaster is gonna ask are scans


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 2, 2010)

I could go get them if he really wanted me to. Although I've posted them here many times before.


----------



## Muah (Apr 2, 2010)

He gets kick at the speed of light enuf said. What can he tank a lava fisting through his gut?


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 2, 2010)

Muah said:


> He gets kick at the speed of light enuf said. What can he tank a lava fisting through his gut?



That kick was not even Nuke-level, Hulk has tanked a Ground Zero Explosion before that alone is far more powerful than anything all the admirals combined have shown.

He can also regenerate from that attack anyway.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 2, 2010)

Muah said:


> He gets kick at the speed of light enuf said. What can he tank a lava fisting through his gut?


He regenerates, which makes him even more angry.

You don't want him to be ang-

OOPS TOO LATE THUNDERCLAP


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 2, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> He regenerates, which makes him even more angry.
> 
> You don't want him to be ang-
> 
> OOPS TOO LATE THUNDERCLAP


He regenerates? More like he doesn't take damage.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 2, 2010)

He's come back from much worse than Lava through the gut. He's leaped into concentrated anti-matter. He's taken everything Iron man's Hulk buster has thrown at him. This is'nt taking into account his regen which has allowed him to regen from skeletal state.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 2, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> He regenerates? More like he doesn't take damage.


I'm giving Akainu the benefit of the doubt


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 2, 2010)

He swam into lava at the core of the planet to hold tectonic plates together.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 2, 2010)

I rephrase my statement then.

He gets EVEN MORE angry.

You dun want him to be ang-

OOPS TOO LATE UNIVERSE-BUSTING THUNDERCLAP


----------



## Es (Apr 2, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> He swam into lava at the core of the planet to hold tectonic plates together.


He also defeated a cosmic being named Galaxy Master.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes I know that one. Although that guy did have a pretty big weakness.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, I didn't care before...but fuck it.  Gimme some scans that detail/explain reality warpage.  Not really, though.  Well, if you can find them.  Ya know I'm kinda torn.  Don't really care about the hulk, but I do wanna read this and have my brain explode a bit.



Endless Mike said:


> His powers basically warp reality as he gets stronger.





Lina Inverse said:


> Which is kinda ridiculous actually


What she said.  Who here's butthurt?  I'm sick of fights that include admirals spamming intangi to win, so this is real mixed blessing.  Radiation + anger == reality warping.  Read that shit aloud to yourself.  Come ON, even in fiction.  'I get mad and got radiation poisoning, so I can warp reality...even though the radiation side effect was me gaining heals and super strength.'  Like....what?

Curiously, all the super dura feats seem to read more like 'i don't give a darn' levels of regen.  He doesn't breathe, gets flayed to the bone, deals with pressure, etc.  All that actually makes sense.  
~~~~~

Hn....wait wait wait...you folks meant he claps them to death.  And here I was thinking you meant he was so strong he could something like strangle the admirals....before the hour was up.  

tl;dr...not MY problem.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 2, 2010)

If you must know, the Hulk is what is known as a gamma mutate, similar to a mutant ala X-Men but instead of their mutant genes activating naturally they are activated by gamma radiation. The reason these genes exist is due to genetic tampering by the Celestials millions of years ago, with the eventual aim of creating a new race of beings capable of replacing the cosmic entities.

So yes, reality warping in this case is entirely reasonable.

Of course you can keep up your ignorant bashing if you like.

There's almost nothing I hate more than people bashing shit with inane arguments that they would realize were stupid if they had the slightest clue what they were talking about.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

GM; I never doubted they lack the ability to take him down.  Nor did I say they had a chance of winning.  I am merely going over the details of how he wins and was surprised...to say the least.  I don't question Hulk's dura or regen, merely his ability to touch things...by being strong....which...I guess...was explained...

You see Mike.  I ain't bashing a thing.  I'm simply blown away by the idea of Hulk's concept having evolved so much.  But hey, be a prick about it all you like.  

"The reason these genes exist is due to genetic tampering by the Celestials millions of years ago, with the eventual aim of creating a new race of beings capable of replacing the cosmic entities."

And suddenly Skaar and the other kid kind of make sense.  Gamma mutate.  Ok, you got me there.  I may now wanna bash the shit outta that cuz it sounds so stupid.  

Be happy and proud, though.  You put this OBD 'insert negative term' here in his place.  Now take a cue from Renji and chill, Mike.  Of course, you may get off on this, ok ok I'll stop baiting.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 2, 2010)

What's so unrealistic about Skaar and Hiro-kala? Skaar has Hulk's powers plus the Old Power, which he inherited from his mother and it was explained completely. Hiro-kala just has the latter.

Really, I don't see how any of this makes less sense than anything in One Piece.

We've got magical fruits that give you superpowers. How? They just do. Why? Who knows. Where do they come from? Your guess is as good as mine.

Honestly.


----------



## Es (Apr 2, 2010)

Agmaster: complaining about fictional comic book characters being unrealistic.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 3, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> They last the hour (AtleastKizaru does) then get stomped.



considering he can punch intangibles and grab energy and beat down spirits... even he wont last



Jinibea said:


> I heard 616 Hulk > One piece....don't know if true.



barring say...every single high tier hitting him at once for a KO and praying that works.....your correct sir...



keikokusama said:


> Wrong Threads.
> One admirals, tangible or not is enough to handle the hulk, kizaru/akainu/aokiji with their respectives feats Done



so you feel a aokiji akainu and kizaru can take down a guy who among other things..can grab energy...make it his bitch..beat the crap out of souls..harm intangibles and strap rocket shoes to his feet and fly his ass through a planet sized object with no damage

crash into some one so hard they flood multiple continents cause earth quakes that makes mulitple people remark it looks like a bible style end game..oh and vaporize an island all from the force of said collisions

really?



Elite Ace said:


> IIRC, The Thing gave Whitebeard a decent fight or even won, don't remember



it was concluded that while newgate could hurt him..he couldn't knock him out before he was made to eat a mountain buster to the face...multiple times by a guy who's boxing skills possibly put him around foreman/fraiser level

barring a breif shitstorm about how..thing survivng a punch from gladiator is some how a low showing

yeah..ben won that one

mind you I dont think ben can solo OP by any stretch but hulk def could



Muah said:


> He gets kick at the speed of light enuf said. What can he tank a lava fisting through his gut?



considering he tank gladiators eye beams blasting his chest open...

and has survived half his body being turned into anti matter..yeah..akainu and kizaru do exactly jack shit


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 3, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> *Hulk has survived absolute zero *before IIRC.
> 
> Also he can hit intangibles.





I know comic books arent supposed to be realistic but damn, thats just silly


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 3, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> I know comic books arent supposed to be realistic but damn, thats just silly



compared to say a thanos clone trying to kill thanos by making a black hole *explode* because black holes can apparently do that?

or dc having had at one point gigantic cosmic retards the size of galaxies?

comics have perpetrated far  worse physics violations  man


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 3, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> I heard 616 Hulk > One piece....don't know if true.



Isn't Hulk powered by anger? What would happen if one of Perona's ghosts hit him? Would he turn back in to Bruce Banner?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 3, 2010)

Stilzkin said:


> Isn't Hulk powered by anger? What would happen if one of Perona's ghosts hit him? Would he turn back in to Bruce Banner?



he'd beat 'em down popeye style


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hulk never had a retcon, so his high end feats from the 60's-80's can be used. He pretty much stomps if he gets a bit more angry.


----------



## Fei (Apr 3, 2010)

The admirals can't damage to Hulk enough to the point that he wouldn't regenerate and the Hulk can possibly bypass their intangibility anyway.  The Hulk is just way too powerful here.


----------



## Judas (Apr 3, 2010)

Hulk has consistently touched intangibles, so they don't even last an hour.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hulk will just city burst with a thunder clap too.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hulk Smash.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 3, 2010)

Good Lord they don't even last an hour, thier intangibility won't do jack shit when they find out that Hulk can still hit them...and thier attacks will just make him even more angry.

Thunderclaps for all


----------



## Muah (Apr 3, 2010)

Dog if he gets a magma fist up his ass he won't want to fight. Ever have to shit will bad that you couldn't walk. Hulk is destroyed by severe anal distress. Admirals take it.'

Pz notice I never took this shit thread serious


----------



## Lord Stark (Apr 3, 2010)

Muah said:


> He gets kick at the speed of light enuf said. What can he tank a lava fisting through his gut?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 3, 2010)

Muah said:


> Dog if he gets a magma fist up his ass he won't want to fight. Ever have to shit will bad that you couldn't walk. Hulk is destroyed by severe anal distress. Admirals take it.'
> 
> Pz notice I never took this shit thread serious



He'll regen from that...and Akainu's magma fist is nothing to him considering he survived at the core of a fucking planet before.


----------



## Elite Ace (Apr 3, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Ok, what?   Also, BULLSHIT much?  Explain how a guy who just regens and gets stronger develops the ability to grab and hold onto non-solid objects.  THIS is why people hate on western comics.  No special trick, just 'Me strong enough to hold a cup of water...without a cup....with my hand above the water.'  Yeah....that's kind of bullshit.



Explain how eating a fruit grants the power of light/lava/ice manipulation. I mean seriously WTF ?


----------



## Z (Apr 3, 2010)

Hulk is easily above OP verse.

He slaps the Admirals.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Apr 3, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, what is Hulk's reaction and combat speed?


----------



## Z (Apr 3, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is Hulk's reaction and combat speed?



He can tangle with guys like the Sentry...


----------



## Archreaper93 (Apr 3, 2010)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> He can tangle with guys like the Sentry...



I was kind of looking for an answer along the lines of:
supersonic, hypersonic, relativistic, FTL, etc.


----------



## Z (Apr 3, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> I was kind of looking for an answer along the lines of:
> supersonic, hypersonic, relativistic, FTL, etc.



How fast is Sentry?


----------



## Diskyr (Apr 3, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> I was kind of looking for an answer along the lines of:
> supersonic, hypersonic, relativistic, FTL, etc.



Kicked Quiocksilver's ass before and he was at super hypersonic speeds.


----------



## Diskyr (Apr 3, 2010)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> How fast is Sentry?



 Flies to Saturn before he finishes saying no. It takes light almost 16 minutes to travel from the earth to saturn.



How long does it take you to read these panels? It takes light to travel from the sun to the earth in 8 minutes.




 And This
Link removed 
 Link removed  
Right after he answers teh question they are already at the sun.

EDIT:  For my conclusion so far
If I can estimate exactly how fast he is judging from how long it took him to fly to Saturn.

Mach 117,000 < Sentry Speed < Mach 880,000 (Speed of Light).


----------



## Archreaper93 (Apr 3, 2010)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> How fast is Sentry?



The OBD Wiki says massively hypersonic to FTL, but that is a big range.
I'm kind of wanting an exact description.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Apr 3, 2010)

I'd actually put my money on Hulk > HST, much less 3 admirals.


----------



## Havoc (Apr 3, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> The OBD Wiki says massively hypersonic to FTL, but that is a big range.
> I'm kind of wanting an exact description.


He flies to the sun all the time in a few panels.

He has also flown to Saturn in a few moments iirc.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Apr 3, 2010)

Havoc said:


> He flies to the sun all the time in a few panels.
> 
> He has also flown to Saturn in a few moments iirc.



That's his travel speed.
Unless his combat and reaction speed is the same as his travel speed.
Are they?


----------



## Havoc (Apr 3, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> That's his travel speed.
> Unless his combat and reaction speed is the same as his travel speed.
> Are they?


It's at the very least supersonic.

Punisher shot a sniper round at Norman and Sentry flew in and caught it.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 3, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> I was kind of looking for an answer along the lines of:
> supersonic, hypersonic, relativistic, FTL, etc.



at base? hypersonic...he may go up to lightspeed but I'm not sure if he goes beyond that


----------



## Archreaper93 (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, if Hulk isn't FTL in combat or reaction speed, how exactly is he going to catch Kizaru?


----------



## Z (Apr 3, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> Well, if Hulk isn't FTL in combat or reaction speed, how exactly is he going to catch Kizaru?



Kizaru is only lightspeed when he fully disperses.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Apr 3, 2010)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Kizaru is only lightspeed when he fully disperses.



And what's stopping him from fully dispersing?


----------



## Z (Apr 3, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> And what's stopping him from fully dispersing?



Any attack from Hulk?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 3, 2010)

Muah said:


> He gets kick at the speed of light enuf said. What can he tank a lava fisting through his gut?



you've clearly never read the hulk comics


----------



## Judas (Apr 3, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> And what's stopping him from fully dispersing?



What's the point in this? Kizaru lacks the firepower to do anything to Hulk. 

Ground zero nuke>>> Kizaru's attacks. Plus add a broken healing factor, hypersonic reflexes, and the ability to touch intangibles; neither Kizaru or anyone else in OP would make a difference in the outcome of this fight.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hulk is rather fast, he has shown to tag people at very fast speed like when the SS was travling across in space before.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 3, 2010)

AeroBlitz1316 said:


> What's the point in this? Kizaru lacks the firepower to do anything to Hulk.
> 
> Ground zero nuke>>> Kizaru's attacks. Plus add a broken healing factor, hypersonic reflexes, and the ability to touch intangibles; neither Kizaru or anyone else in OP would make a difference in the outcome of this fight.



I would think getting full beat downs by thor...and enduring his lighting..surfers energies and gladiators eyes be more impressive then a nuke

but in all fairness once kizaru goes lightpseed assuming hulk doesn't kill him he can just AOE  clap..and take him down

area affects plus superior durability plus the ability to bypass kizarus intangibility negate any advantages the good admiral possess


----------



## Archreaper93 (Apr 3, 2010)

Wait, do the Hulk's thunderclaps also bypass intangibility.
Or just his punches?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 3, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> Wait, do the Hulk's thunderclaps also bypass intangibility.
> Or just his punches?



don't see why not their extension of his power after all

i think he's used them to rip up dimensions any ways


----------



## Archreaper93 (Apr 3, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> don't see why not their extension of his power after all
> 
> i think he's used them to rip up dimensions any ways



If Hulk's thunderclaps hurt people who are intangible, then the admirals are SOL.


----------



## punkrocklee (Apr 4, 2010)

shouldnt the admirals be able to destroy the very fabric of him in one hour?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2010)

"The very fabric of him"? Say what now? The admirals quite literally have no way of seriously hurting Hulk and even if they managed to, his regen is so good that it wouldn't matter anyway. And THEN, they would have to deal with a REALLY, REALLY PISSED OFF Hulk and there's no way they're gonna survive that at all.


----------



## Level7N00b (Apr 4, 2010)

The Hulk smashes them with an asteroid busting punch. Game over. End of story.

No one in the HST will ever be able to defeat the Hulk.

Green Killing Machine>HST by miles


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 4, 2010)

punkrocklee said:


> shouldnt the admirals be able to destroy the very fabric of him in one hour?



um...fuck no...what little damage they can cause will just be fixed by his regen and will just serve to get him more angry.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Apr 4, 2010)

from what we've seen from the admirals so far they wouldn't even scratch him.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 4, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> compared to say a thanos clone trying to kill thanos by making a black hole *explode* because black holes can apparently do that?



Actually they can.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 4, 2010)

Why is this five pages? The Hulk is not a character to underrated at all. Most people I know think The Hulk is only weak based on the movies or some of the older comics back in the 60's.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Apr 4, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> compared to say a thanos clone trying to kill thanos by making a black hole *explode* because black holes can apparently do that?



Ever heard of Hawkings Radiation?


----------



## Lord Stark (Apr 4, 2010)

Kizaru: Ever been kicked at the speed of light
Hulk: Ever been thrown at FTL speed
Kizaru:


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 4, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Actually they can.



that's a new development?



jedijohn said:


> Ever heard of Hawkings Radiation?



sort of but never read up on it..I thought it had more to do with..string theory or what ever..clearly I'm seriously off base though



punkrocklee said:


> shouldnt the admirals be able to destroy the very fabric of him in one hour?



no they can due him harm but nothing that would delay hulk for more then a second or so

their fucked really


----------



## Archreaper93 (Apr 4, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> sort of but never read up on it..I thought it had more to do with..string theory or what ever..clearly I'm seriously off base though



Hawking Radiation states that black holes give off radiation when they suck up matter.  This radiation, called Hawking Radiation, causes the black hole to lose an extremely small amount of mass.  Via Hawking Radiation, the black hole will evaporate.  The amount of time this process takes depends on the size of the black hole.  It is theorized to take most black holes billions, if not trillions, of years to evaporate by Hawking Radiation.  Once they evaporate completely, the explosion that results is theorized to be one of the most powerful in the universe.  It's up there with quasars and supernovae in terms of power.


That's the gist of it.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 4, 2010)

well then add Thanos...supreme Gladiator, kent nelson and pc superman to 

"broken durability " list then since they've all survived singularities of various size blowing up in their face at various points in their career

Nelson and Thanos I think tanking the biggest booms


----------



## Judas (Apr 4, 2010)

punkrocklee said:


> shouldnt the admirals be able to destroy the very fabric of him in one hour?



Hell to the no! Where did you get that thought?!


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 4, 2010)

By fabric you meant his pants amirite


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 5, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> By fabric you meant his pants amirite



they can hurt him..but it wont be in any meaningful capacity


----------



## Judas (Apr 5, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> they can hurt him..but it wont be in any meaningful capacity



Considering what he's been through before plus a broken HF, couldn't agree more.


----------



## Level7N00b (Apr 5, 2010)

The Hulk's left pectoral muscle should be able to solo this.


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2010)

Hulk has actually thrown back Hercules by flexing his pectorals. No joke.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 5, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> they can hurt him..but it wont be in any meaningful capacity


If they CAN hurt him, then he only gets more pissed.

Guess what happens when he gets pissed


----------



## Level7N00b (Apr 5, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> If they CAN hurt him, then he only gets more pissed.
> 
> Guess what happens when he gets pissed



Surely it couldn't be anything of benefit. I mean, it's not like he's gonna go roid rage anger powerup? Right?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 5, 2010)

the admirals WISH.


----------



## MKS (Apr 5, 2010)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPE THREAD!

I wonder how the admirals find being anally raped by a 2 ton green gorilla?


----------



## Havoc (Apr 5, 2010)

They can hurt Hulk at the start of the fight.

They can't put him down long enough for a win though.


----------



## MisterShin (Apr 5, 2010)

So Hulk will tank being frozen and then shattered to pieces, i take it.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Apr 5, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> So Hulk will tank being frozen and then shattered to pieces, i take it.



Exactly.  You catch on quick.


----------



## Havoc (Apr 5, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> So Hulk will tank being frozen and then shattered to pieces, i take it.


That wont happen, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Judas (Apr 5, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> So Hulk will tank being frozen and then shattered to pieces, i take it.



As if that could happen.


----------



## Es (Apr 5, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> So Hulk will tank being frozen and then shattered to pieces, i take it.



You wish, he's survived in outer space, a planets core and below Zero temperatures, what part of "HULK IS STRONGEST ONE THERE IS" do you guys not understand?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 5, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> So Hulk will tank being frozen and then shattered to pieces, i take it.



do you actually post anything other then..raw ignorance...and manga/anime bias?


----------



## Level7N00b (Apr 5, 2010)

Seriously, close this shit.

The Hulk thunderclaps these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to hell.


----------



## Genyosai (Apr 5, 2010)

Gundam Guy said:


> what part of "HULK IS STRONGEST ONE THERE IS" do you guys not understand?



The part where THOR is stronger!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 5, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> So Hulk will tank being frozen and then shattered to pieces, i take it.



Right tell how Aokiji's ice show is going to do anything when the Hulk can survive in fucking space...now show me how Akainu is going to do anything when the Hulk has survived at a planet's core.

Do it...do it back up you're biased claim or fucking get out so this thread can die.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 5, 2010)

Hulk is planetary level, y'know the range of Freeza to superman? At that level, even if you can't touch intangibles (which he can, like ZZAAZXK, or however you spell it) its rather moot.


----------



## Alita (Apr 6, 2010)

Hulk survived 1 million exploding suns there is nothing any one piece character can do to him.


----------



## Diskyr (Apr 6, 2010)

Alita54 said:


> Hulk survived 1 million exploding suns there is nothing any one piece character can do to him.



Are you fucking serious? 1 million exploding suns? That statement was just a metaphor on how destructive the sentry's powers can be. Bullshit, the Hulk can't survive 1 million exploding suns that will multi-solar system bust.

Anyways, I think you read the quote wrong dude


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 6, 2010)

Alita54 said:


> Hulk survived 1 million exploding suns there is nothing any one piece character can do to him.



That was just a hyperbole to explain Sentry's powerset. even with the reveal that he's being powered by the Biblical God there's still no proof that he can actually do that.


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 6, 2010)

I would have said admirals might be able to simply outlast hulk till I remember he could fucking grab energy. hulk sodomizes them.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Apr 6, 2010)

I would have said that Kizaru is too fast in light form for Hulk to touch, but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 6, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> I would have said that Kizaru is too fast in light form for Hulk to touch, but I'm probably wrong.


 Err, well, thats actually rather arguable. But he'd probably die before he can go full light.


----------



## Alita (Apr 7, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Are you fucking serious? 1 million exploding suns? That statement was just a metaphor on how destructive the sentry's powers can be. Bullshit, the Hulk can't survive 1 million exploding suns that will multi-solar system bust.
> 
> Anyways, I think you read the quote wrong dude


I guess comicvine made a error then.....
 where it says powers.)

I'd still give it to hulk though. Since I hear he's FTL and planet busting.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Apr 7, 2010)

They last approximately 18 seconds, 6 seconds each sounds about right, provided the start at a fairly large distance apart.


----------



## Judas (Apr 8, 2010)

Alita54 said:


> I guess comicvine made a error then.....
> where it says powers.)
> 
> I'd still give it to hulk though. Since I hear he's FTL and planet busting.



Hulk isn't FTL. Also the "million supernovas" statement is mere hyperbole until Sentry has more feats to show. So let's drop it.


----------



## landondonnovan (Apr 8, 2010)

Admirals get stomped hulk would rape with no dif...


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 8, 2010)

Why is this thread still going? Anyway I hear it was retconned that Sentry wasn't really using his full power against WWH.


----------



## MKS (Apr 8, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Why is this thread still going? Anyway I hear it was retconned that Sentry wasn't really using his full power against WWH.



Man, it's like they're try to discredit the Hulk. First The Initiative, then the Skrull take over many of the super heroes the Hulk had fought now I get this.

Bad enough that they treat the WWH story line like it never existed, then try to erase the awesome Planet Hulk persona, but come on.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 8, 2010)

MKS said:


> Bad enough that they treat the WWH story line like it never existed, then try to erase the awesome Planet Hulk persona, but come on.



can you blame them pak wrote pure hulk fanwank in wwh...

mind you it sold..sold good as an editor just for that i may not try and white wash it..but it was...bad

loeb should never be allowed to touch anything hulk again though


----------



## ThunderTheo (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a question...is Hulk immortal? I don't read the comics, but by what you guys are saying i don't understand how fucken anyone could ever possibly kill him. It sounds like he would survive if he got a planet bursting nuke up his ass. Don't get mad at the people actually trying to make this not a rape thread, get mad at the person who made this idiotic thread knowing how unbalanced it is.

Now from what i've heard Hulk would rape anyone except god himself. I'm just wondering how fast his regen happens. For instance, if you shot him through the chest with a beam of light how long would it take for him to regen that hole? If it takes him longer than an hour than I could totally see the admirals being able to basically rip him into nothingness since they all have hypersonic speed as well.

Another question is...does he even get damaged. If a 5000000 pound bucket of lava fell on him would he even be hurt? If he basically can't get scratched by anything, than yeah he does rape them.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 9, 2010)

ThunderTheo said:


> I have a question...is Hulk immortal? I don't read the comics, but by what you guys are saying i don't understand how fucken anyone could ever possibly kill him. It sounds like he would survive if he got a planet bursting nuke up his ass. Don't get mad at the people actually trying to make this not a rape thread, get mad at the person who made this idiotic thread knowing how unbalanced it is.
> 
> Now from what i've heard Hulk would rape anyone except god himself. I'm just wondering how fast his regen happens. For instance, if you shot him through the chest with a beam of light how long would it take for him to regen that hole? If it takes him longer than an hour than I could totally see the admirals being able to basically rip him into nothingness since they all have hypersonic speed as well.
> 
> Another question is...does he even get damaged. If a 5000000 pound bucket of lava fell on him would he even be hurt? If he basically can't get scratched by anything, than yeah he does rape them.




No he just has insane Regen and Durability...nothing the Admirals can put out will do much more than annoy him. There are people who can take out Hulk, just nobody in the One Piece Universe.


Akainu's not going to do anything to him when Hulk in Planet Hulk swam at the core of a planet holding tectonic plates together. Aokiji's not going to do anything to him when Hulk has survived out in space and can survive without air up there for as long as he can hold his breathe. Kizaru's the one that's going to give Hulk the most trouble due to his speed, but that's not saying much as Hulk can still touch intangibles and the more Kizaru runs away the more angry Hulk will get. The Admirals are not lasting the hour.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 9, 2010)

ThunderTheo said:


> I have a question...is Hulk immortal? I don't read the comics, but by what you guys are saying i don't understand how fucken anyone could ever possibly kill him. It sounds like he would survive if he got a planet bursting nuke up his ass.



Hulk has broken regenerative abilities and the saiyan style power up as a fight progresses just..he gets angrier

is he immortal? no..he ages but he'll live a very long time like upwards of two or three hundred years

he can be beat but it requires a level of power the op side simply does not have

Magneto..Gladiator (with out PIS) sentry supreme superman surfer all could take the hulk down if they don;t fuck around and let him...rage

problem is all these cats are a bit above the present competition by a fair degree



ThunderTheo said:


> Don't get mad at the people actually trying to make this not a rape thread, get mad at the person who made this idiotic thread knowing how unbalanced it is.



it's more..these guys aren;t doing that their saying the admirals win...with out much knowledge on what the hulk can do 



ThunderTheo said:


> Now from what i've heard Hulk would rape anyone except god himself.



not true at all



ThunderTheo said:


> I'm just wondering how fast his regen happens. For instance, if you shot him through the chest with a beam of light how long would it take for him to regen that hole?



assuming Kizaru can even puncture his skin..it;d take half a second

it's taken him a few seconds to heal from being melted and was mummified at ftl once (don't ask the comic was an acid trip) and recovered from it lickidy split 



ThunderTheo said:


> If it takes him longer than an hour than I could totally see the admirals being able to basically rip him into nothingness since they all have hypersonic speed as well.



it;d take him half a second to a few seconds assuming they could even hurt him to begin with 


ThunderTheo said:


> Another question is...does he even get damaged. If a 5000000 pound bucket of lava fell on him would he even be hurt? If he basically can't get scratched by anything, than yeah he does rape them.



it may burn his skin..at most...Hulks massively durable


----------

